# Xmpraedicta's modest collection



## Xmpraedicta (Jan 22, 2011)

Slipper-free, I'm afraid, but maybe hanging out here a little will give me the bug. Thought I'd share in case any Canadian growers out there were interested in trades or pollen.


Aerangis arachnopus
Aerangis articulata
Aerangis biloba
Aerangis brachycarpa
Aerangis distincta
Aerangis fastuosa
Aerangis kirkii
Aerangis kotschyana
Aerangis macrocentra
Aerangis mooreana
Aerangis mystacidii
Aerangis pallidiflora
Aerangis punctata
Aerangis rhodosticta
Aerangis spiculata
Aerangis splendida
Aeranthes arachnites
Aeranthes grandiflorus
Aeranthes Grandiose (grandiflora x ramosa)
Aeranthes peyrotii
Aeranthes ramosus
Ancistrochilus rothschildianus
Angraecum didierii
Angraecum elephantinum
Angraecum equitans
Angraecum leonis
Angraecum magdalanae
Angraecum praestans
Angraecum sesquipedale
Angraecum Suzanne Lecoufle (mauritianum x dryadum)
Cattleya forbesii
Cattleya intermedia
Cattleya luteola
Cattleyopsis cubensis
Coelogyne fimbriata
Cyrtorchis monteirae
Dendrobium capra
Dendrobium cariniferum
Dendrobium chrystianum
Dendrobium elliotianum
Dendrobium Frank Thrall
Dendrobium Peng Seng (tobaense x cruentum)
Dendrobium tetragonum
Dendrobium tobaense
Dendrobium trigonopus
Epigeneium triflorum var. orientale
Jumellea arachnantha
Jumellea ibityana
Laelia aurea
Laelia lucasiana (lots of seedlings)
Leptotes bicolor
Neobathiae filicornu
Neobathiae gracilis
Neofinetia falcata
Rangaeris amaniensis


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool Calvin but slipper-free is NO way to be!!! The bug is com'in your way!


Welcome from TEXAS!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 22, 2011)

Well Calvin, now I understand why you're so excited to learn that so many angraecums are coming to Montreal.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2011)

A great collection!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2011)

Now we know who has the LeCoufle collection!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 22, 2011)

Ahhhh, there's the explanation- not Xm radio.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2011)

You answered the question I posed in your into thread! Your place must smell wonderful when the angraecoids are in bloom!


----------



## Xmpraedicta (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol you guys are great :wink:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

Impressive list! I am sure it will be dominated by slippers in no time!


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2011)

Can give him someone a slipper, you cannot be without. 

Maybe he have them in the garden. 

There is a lot of cyps out in your area.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2011)

:drool: WOW! Angraecums! :clap: Welcome from the cold midwest!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool, a lot of africans!!! Just show us some pics  !!! Jean


----------

